# PC Dovetail jig



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Was at our local Lowe's store today and noticed a PC 4210 dovetail jig sitting in the lower rack, No box or manual with a sticker on it for 47.00 clearance. 
I ask if they had others but that was the last one. 
So I got it and took it home. its complete and unused as far as I could tell. I downloaded the manual, So now Im set to make some blind dovetails . 
pretty decent deal I thought. :sold:
Perhaps its going on at other Lowe's stores ?


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Rick that's a heck of a deal. I think maybe I'll me local Lowe's. Good luck and post some pics, when you get a chance.

Ross


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That is a good deal, Rick! and you will have a quality unit. I would dovetail some scrap before going to the nice project. Get some practice time under the belt. once the process has been done a few time, the whole thing will go LOT easier.


----------

